# Pro golfers love to be outside ... to fish and hunt



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Pro golfers love to be outside ... to fish and hunt

Hunting, fishing, outdoor sports, those are by far the leading hobbies, or off-the-course lifestyles, listed by the 166 pros in the PGA Tour's 2008 Official Guide.

Almost half the pros list some form of outdoors activity, whether it's fishing or hunting, as their favorite special interest off the course. The list includes present-day stars such as Tiger Woods, Davis Love III, Jose Maria Olazabal and David Duval and stars of the past, including Jack Nicklaus, Tom Watson and Greg Norman. 

Almost all have a love for the outdoors, particularly fishing, hunting or both.

http://www.signonsandiego.com/sports/outdoors/20080126-9999-1s26outdoors.html


----------

